# Tied my first fly today



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job Bro, don't slow down.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work! Fly tying is what got me into fly fishing(was already throwing lures). Highly recomened Dick Brown's "Bonefish Fly Patterns" living in Miami you'll really appreciate that book. Also try to link up with Cordell Baum at Http://www.bonefishwhisperer.com. He's got some tried, proven, and truly unique patterns for south Bisycayne Bay. Before you know it you'll be tying fly in your car, on your lunch break and dreaming up knew patterns and methods in your sleep!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Those look good and will no doubt catch fish. I would suggest that you keep them and not fish with them. You'll enjoy looking back on your work in a few years. I kept my first fly, and my first fly that "worked" in Mosquito Lagoon. Glad I did.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Those look good and will no doubt catch fish. I would suggest that you keep them and not fish with them. You'll enjoy looking back on your work in a few years. I kept my first fly, and my first fly that "worked" in Mosquito Lagoon. Glad I did.


I agree!
I thought I was the only one to do that! ;D


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

You guys are right, this is addictive. I asked my dad to bring me some rooster feathers from his farm because he has some roosters with exotic colors. These three are from those feathers. My first own fly creation. Since they were only the third, fourth and fifth fly I have ever tied I did not know how to tie hackle but I went on you tube and watched a video on how to do it.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> Nice work! Fly tying is what got me into fly fishing(was already throwing lures). Highly recomened Dick Brown's "Bonefish Fly Patterns" living in Miami you'll really appreciate that book. Also try to link up with Cordell Baum at Http://www.bonefishwhisperer.com. He's got some tried, proven, and truly unique patterns for south Bisycayne Bay. Before you know it you'll be tying fly in your car, on your lunch break and dreaming up knew patterns and methods in your sleep!


Thanks, I'm going to look for that book. If anyone knows of any other good books for south Florida species like snook, Tarpon, Redfish etc. that they would recommend, let me know. 

I heard about Cordell from a friend. I told another friend about him that was getting into Kayak fishing and he called him but Cordell told him that he does not take out locals. He is very secrative about his spots I guess. I am going to contact him about the flies and hope he is more open about them.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> Those look good and will no doubt catch fish. I would suggest that you keep them and not fish with them. You'll enjoy looking back on your work in a few years. I kept my first fly, and my first fly that "worked" in Mosquito Lagoon. Glad I did.


Thanks for the advice' That is exactly what I was planning on doing. I was actually going to use my first fly which is the clouser to catch a Peacock and then put it away as my first fly tied and a fish caught on it too.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Hilrod- Check your PM box.


----------



## cordell (Jan 30, 2010)

> > Nice work! Fly tying is what got me into fly fishing(was already throwing lures). Highly recomened Dick Brown's "Bonefish Fly Patterns" living in Miami you'll really appreciate that book. Also try to link up with Cordell Baum at Http://www.bonefishwhisperer.com. He's got some tried, proven, and truly unique patterns for south Bisycayne Bay. Before you know it you'll be tying fly in your car, on your lunch break and dreaming up knew patterns and methods in your sleep!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to look for that book. If anyone knows of any other good books for south Florida species like snook, Tarpon, Redfish etc. that they would recommend, let me know.
> ...


what do you want to know? complete tying info for the Electric Dread is on my web site...it is the #1 fly for Biscayne Bay IMO and will outdo all others if given the chance...also I DO take out locals all the time...maybe even 1/2 of my business...I am secret only about redfish because I know for a fact that I alone have the info simply because in 2 solid yrs of fishing them I havent seen a single boat in any direction and considering how often I am out there I am positive about it...anybody else that fishes them is automatically adding twice the pressure and we know that aint so good for a guy like me paying my bills from fishing PLUS the fish aint so happy about it either...please help stop the rumors ..I DO reserve the right to refuse ANYBODY as stated on my site...this is only done when my personal grounds is at stake by somebody who wants to fish on top of me....BTW, HELLO....just following up my webstats and it directed me to this post...any questions about fishing or the flys I use I am more than happy to help with if I can


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hillrod looks like your off to a good start.. keep up the good work..


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Good looking flies! I'm too lazy to tie so I just hit the fly shop. LOL!!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Bonefishwhisperer! Glad you found us!
Nice first post. Hope it is not yer last. Stick around for a bit! Your flies look awesome!
Single Malt Scotch for the first round please


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> Hillrod looks like your off to a good start.. keep up the good work..


Thanks Zo. I'm going to have a few to give you to try out soon.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> Nice work! Fly tying is what got me into fly fishing(was already throwing lures). Highly recomened Dick Brown's "Bonefish Fly Patterns" living in Miami you'll really appreciate that book. Also try to link up with Cordell Baum at Http://www.bonefishwhisperer.com. He's got some tried, proven, and truly unique patterns for south Bisycayne Bay. Before you know it you'll be tying fly in your car, on your lunch break and dreaming up knew patterns and methods in your sleep!


I'm already there. My wife has named the spare bedroom "the mad fly lab". Kinda catchy, I tell her I have "mad fly disease". I've been tying like a mad man for the past month experimenting with different materials and eyes and testing them in my pool. I've decided that I am going to create my own patterns rather than copying someone elses. I'll post some new pictures when I'm ready.


----------

